# Neon Tetra Gravid" Pregrant"



## viper7 (Nov 9, 2008)

From last 4 Days out of 5, 1 Neon Tetra is getting quite fat her belly is almost like a ball . my question is the tank they are in 20 gal , tank mates are 2 Cherry Red Shrimps, and 2 Clown Loaches .. and lots of plants inside , neon from description look 3 are males and 2 female , iam planning to remove all neon after she spawn , how about clown Loaches do they also eat the eggs


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, and so do the shrimp. However, those are the least of your worries. I'm pretty sure that yours is a typical tank, and thusly well lit since it has plants, and of a hardness good enough to support shrimp?
Neon eggs aren't exactly famous for being able to hatch under those conditions. You might get them to spawn somehow, but don't worry about what you'll do with the fry.
If you WANT neon fry, then study all you can about breeding Neons, and make a Neon-breeding tank. You'll find that there's a trick to it.


----------

